# Selling my S&W Sigma 9ve



## tpickett1 (May 15, 2013)

I've got a friend who wants to buy my Sigma 9ve. I am currently overseas and cannot go to a gunsmith. I've done some looking around at prices online and I am seeing from 279 to 400 for the pistol. I bought it brand new about 2 years ago and have put close to 200 rounds through it, kept it clean after every shooting, and taken good care of it. For the pistol, carry holster, keeping case, 2 16rd mags, and about 50 rds, is $300 a good price? Please give me feedback.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sound good to me..... S&W's suggested retail price is $379.00
Product: Model S&W SD9 VE - Std Capacity


----------



## MSG_Glenn (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought my Sigma 40VE new a year ago (when I couldn't afford anything else) for $300 including a cheap Uncle Mike's holster & a 50 round box of American Eagle FMJ. My buddy likes it so much that he wants to buy it from me for the same price I paid for it. He's letting me keep the pistol until the M&P 40C that I ordered & paid for gets delivered. So I'd say $300 is a good price to ask. Maybe even $350 & allow some haggling. With less than 200 rounds through it you've done nothing other than testing it for reliability & smoothed out the trigger. 

From all the bad reviews I've read about Sigmas I've found it to be a reliable gun & quite a bargain. I've got it strapped on right now & of all the holsters I have I've found the Uncle Mike's about the most comfortable. I'm using a Blackhawk OWB leather at this time. Any holster designed for the glock 19/23 will work perfectly. All my holsters were bought to fit my G23 which I used in armed security but gave to my son when I retired, hence the Sigma.


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

These are going for 319.00 at Academy Sports....just for info


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would pay 300 dollars for the deal you listed above. The triggers kinda suck on those pistols, but they are rock solid other than that.


----------

